# Flylady Week of July 7: Kitchen



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week's *zone is the Kitchen* (which is great because I've found some great organizing ideas from Youtube organizing videos that I want to try). I also want to do a good job of using up what is in the freezer and pantry.
*If your kitchen is still cluttered*:
*Do a 27-Fling âTrashâ Boogie. Trash is clutter. When the bag is full, take it outside, right away, to the trash bin.
*Clear out your mail hotspot. Get rid of the old magazines, catalogs, and advertisments.
*Clear the clutter off your counters one at a time.
*Clear the clutter off your kitchen table.
*Take a peek at your pantry. Donât pull everything out and start reorganizing; just take a look, see what you need, and start a grocery list.

If you have been flying for awhile and your kitchen IS decluttered, start the
*Kitchen: Detailed Cleaning List
*Empty refg/clean thoroughly
Clean microwave inside and out
Clean stove/oven
Wash canister/knick-knacks
Straighten drawers/cupboards
Wipe fingerprints off walls
Wash inside windows
Clean fan/vent-a-hood filters and hood
Scrub down cabinet fronts (only a few at a time)
Clean light defusing bowls (glass globes over light bulbs)
Clean under sink/throw away old rags
Clean pet dishes


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Read a nice way of looking at Flylady's cleaning and organizing: Little and often. You aren't necessarily meant to clean all day. Of course if you have the time and WANT to: go for it!

I'll be posting some links to organizing videos and tips that may help you in keeping your pantry organized. 

I really try to use glass containers and canning jars for storage of leftovers. This is because of the plastics. I never warm up things in the microwave that are in plastic. But I do have plastic storage for things that are not acidic and I don't heat them. I have a drawer where I stack the bottoms. The tops are arranged at one end of the drawer from largest to smallest. I know that if they don't all fit--I have too many and need to throw some out (mine are all recycled plastic). But because I'm frugal, even if I am going to throw them out, I use them one more time to eat on (like paper plates ) and then throw them out without guilt (well, recycle them at the recycle center). 

My sil has used shoeboxes or recycled bags with the tops rolled down to store the tops this way. Recycled gift bags are also useful for organizing and free!

Here is a youtube video by Alejandra from HGTV about plasticware:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22k-kA_ULFk&list=PLB372E7E040F32296[/ame]

What are you doing today/this week?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

What works well for cleaning wood cabinets? (Starting the kitchen today, bleah.) Murphys is not as good for cutting through gunk and leaving "clean". Ammonia isn't so good for the finish. Dish soap is so-so. 
I needed that little boost for today for cleaning, thanks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm getting a late start as I just arrived home from a holiday in New York. Drove 3487 miles round trip!
My kitchen looks pretty good since I decluttered before leaving, but I never finished cleaning the inside of the fridge and I really need to tackle the items on top of the cabinets -- I think it's been a couple of years since I was up there. I have a feeling the dust bunnies have multiplied into dust monsters. 

I use *Grease Grizzly* for everything and anything greasy, including cabinet fronts over the stove. It really cuts the grease, then to finish the wood cabinets I use plain old Pledge.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

That is a lot of driving! What part of NY? 

I tried the Murphy's citrus spray, so far I like it. Fly specks came off easily. I HATE fly and spider specks! I did the fridge and the area around it. Amazing how dog hair gets everywhere!


----------

